# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Vermox Mebendazol robaki pasożyty owsiki glisty tęgoryjec włosogłówka

## prazykwantel sprzedam

Vermox Meben Mebendazole 100mg od 1zl/tabletka.

Data ważności 03.2020.

Opakowanie szpitalne 1000 tabletek, dzielę na torebki po 25 tabletek.

Wysyłka pobraniowa 20zł lub lotnicza rejestrowana z Tajlandii 20zł po przelewie.

Na zakażenia pasożytnicze owsikiem, włosogłówką, glistą ludzką, tęgoryjcami i innymi, mieszanymi.

Stosować można też profilaktycznie, szczególnie, gdy żyje się ze zwierzętami domowymi, w czasie ich odrobaczania.

Leczenie najlepiej przeprowadzić w całej rodzinie.

Leki przeciwpasożytnicze należy mieszać, bo robaki się szybko uodparniają.

Sprzedaję rówmież

Prazykwantel 600mg od 2.5 zł/tabletka, 04.2020

Yomesan 500mg od 2 zł/tabletka, 4 tabletki w blistrze, 01.2022 

Zentel 200mg 5zl/tabletka, 2 tabletki w opakowaniu, 12.2020

Stromectol Ivermektyna 6mg po 20zl/tabletka, 04.2019

Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw gmail com

----------

